
How to build stable systems – An incomplete opinionated guide - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@jlouis666/how-to-build-stable-systems-6fe9dcf32fc4#.xqdgltgqf
======
DrScump
This has been posted 14 times thus far, garnering a grand total of _one
comment_ besides this one.

